# Fresh Vegetation for Juicing Obtainable...?



## PatientFutura (Jul 12, 2013)

I am preparing to relocate from my state to a state where I can start cannabis (CBD) treatment for my Mixed Connective Tissue Disease...

I plan to use decarboxylated CBD to modulate my tumor necrosis factor alpha (TNF-a)... I don't foresee any problem locating CBD concentrate or even isolating it myself from bud..

However, my question springs from the fact that I also want to do juicing of fresh cannabis vegetation... *If I move to a non-patient-grow state, what is the likelihood that I could find someone to provide/sell vegetation to me on a regular basis...?*

Any thoughts or insights are appreciated...


----------

